# Schubert and Liszt: Best Editions of Their Music?



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Who are the best publishers/editors/editions for Schubert or Liszt, in your own opinion? Please support you answer, just a simple question (I'll be playing works from each composer soon).


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

bumped for mstar


----------

